# Any oppinions on the PSI Lathe



## erebus (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all,
  I was thinking of getting a small project lathe. I was curious what everyone's oppinions were on the Penn State Turncrafter Pro VS lathes were. I see they have a 1/2 and 1 HP model

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPROVS.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS.html

Being lazy I'm thinking that variable speed is a wanted desire. I'ts unlikely that'll I'll spin anything over 2"-2.5" in diameter on this lathe, mostly pens, stoppers, treens, etc...
  If you know of a shortcoming or something that gives better bang for the buck please let me know.

Thanks for your input,
Daryl


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have one and I love it but I have no other lathe to compare it to. I have turned hundreds of items on it so far. If I had a choice I would wait until the 2nd one is in stock and get it but I would check amazon first. They sell PSI stuff and it's normally cheaper.


----------



## Sberger (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Shopsmith, and a couple of months ago I ordered the Turncrafter VS and just love it.  The only thing that I don't like is that the toolrest lockdown is to large and it stops right where the toolrest is, if that makes sense.  You will need to change that to a smaller stop, but other than that it is a great machine.  I really think it is the same machine as the small jet, and rikon just much cheaper.  PSI sells it cheap, and that way you will buy pen parts.  I think that is why they almost give it away.  Try it you will like it.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm with Sberger...my Shopsmith was too much of a pain for pens so I bought the TCVS (from Amazon).

I like it better than my buddy's, uh, I think Grizzly mini.  Dont have anything else to compare it to. :biggrin:


----------



## Inkspot (Dec 15, 2009)

Only if the Commander had a reverse feature, it would have everything you could ask for on a midi lathe. 
Nice looking lathe. Hope it turns out to be a good one.
I had the small Turncrafter Plus. I was not happy with it at all. My pen's were always out of round.
*
*


----------



## pensmyth (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought my Turncrafter Pro this time last year through Amazon.com and I have been thrilled with it. I just purchased the variable speed upgrade kit for it and it showed up yesterday. I have turned about 125 pens since I purchased it with no issues what so ever. I also just got the current PSI catalog and on the inside cover is the new Turncrafter Commander VS which has a built in light, digital speed readout, a tool storage rack and 24 indexing positions with spindle lock. Very very nice looking lathe. So my question is how do I convince my wife I NEED two lathes?

Andy


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 15, 2009)

I've got the Turncrafter VS too and it's great!  No complaints!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

> So my question is how do I convince my wife I NEED two lathes?



Easy, get her to start turning too! My wife was asking me today when I was going to get her a lathe. I'm just not sure if I want another wood or go with a metal lathe. If I go with wood I don't know if I will go full size or stick with the mid size.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 15, 2009)

*Changing brands*

I have had my TCVS for over a year and turned over 400 pens and other items.  I have had a few problems, most all of which PSI supplied replacement parts under warranty.  The switch went out and there was a problem with the tail stock drive screw.  The head stock and tail stock have never been in alignment.  I had to shim the tailstock, still have an alignment problem.  I have broken 2 of the 'plastic' tightenng handles on the banjo and the tailstock.

I am looking for a new lathe and will probably go with the new Delta 46 variable speed.  So TCVS will be up for sale soon.


----------



## pensmyth (Dec 15, 2009)

Woo boy I don't know....my wife and a lathe....hummmm I flash back to the time I let her try out the hand held power planer...yes dear just keep it flat on the edge squeeze the trigger and push....lets just say the damage was minimal and repairable.
I restore antique fire trucks and love to work in my wood shop. The wife loves to sew,makes quilts and knit. We both admire what we produce from our hobbies but I haven't felt the urge to sew or quilt and since that day long ago with the power planer saw dust is just a nuisance for her :}


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been completely satisfied with the Turncrafter Pro VS I bought through Amazon.com ($246.00 + free shipping)!  I've looked at the new lathe and mentioned, to my wife, that it offers very little above and beyond what I have - definitely not $150 (+shipping) worth of upgrade.

Dan


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the Turncrafter Pro VS for my birthday...turned about a 100 pens so far...no issues.  I have no other lathe experience, just so you know, but I think it is a good value for the money.  I sure am having fun with it!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 16, 2009)

Sberger said:


> The only thing that I don't like is that the toolrest lockdown is to large and it stops right where the toolrest is, if that makes sense. You will need to change that to a smaller stop, but other than that it is a great machine.


 
You can switch out the racheting handle for the one on the motor and it makes it smaller and less obtrusive.

Or you can do what I plan to do and replace all the larger rachet handles with the smaller motor one.  Item ZTCL3-33.  It's $3.00 and you have to order through the phone as they aren't available online.  

That's the info I got when I contacted PSI about it. 

I haven't turned anything on the PSI TurnCrafter Pro VS I picked up this weekend, but from inspecting it, it's fit and finish is comparable to the JET that I purchased for over $200 more.  No clue on durability, but I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## omb76 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a Turncrafter Pro VS also and have had great luck with it so far.  Have had it over a year now and runs great!  The only complaint I have is that the handle broke off the tailstock, but was actually good in the end because i switched it out with the handle for the toolrest and now the problem of the lockdown position being in the way is no longer a problem...funny how things work out!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought a used TC Pro, non variable speed and I think it's great!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 16, 2009)

While we're on the subject, does anyone know the thread size on the racheting knobs? I tried a 1/4-20 knob that I had, but it doesn't thread all the way in which leads me to believe that it's a metric.


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought the Turncrafter Pro a couple of months ago, when Penn State was offering a really good starter package. I have no lathe experience, and it's been a good starter for my budget.  I probably saved about $200 that I could have spent on a fancier machine, but I've burned through that $200 on blanks, kits, and other doodads.

My only real gripe so far is that the instructions really really suck.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 16, 2009)

PaulSF said:


> My only real gripe so far is that the instructions really really suck.



+1 on that!  Pretty much non-existent.  Assembly is a matter of trying to match a picture and in the end I had a part left over...but with a little head scratching, I figured it out...it was the handle to the tail stock.  As a low end, beginner lathe I do think better instructions would be an overall improvement.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys got instructions with yours??? Lol I had to figure mine out through trial and error.


----------



## Fishrule (Dec 16, 2009)

I've had mine for about five months now.  It's smooth and quiet.  Unfortunately, it is as yet unclear if my out-of-round issues are lathe-related, mandrel/bushing-related, or simply operator error.  One downside, the red paint is chipping too easily, leaving the cast iron unprotected.  Other than that, I'm happy.


----------



## Moosewatcher (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate to be a party pooper, but I have one (variable speed) and it is not much when compared to my Jet that sits next to it.  I relegated it to CA finishing

Ken


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

Moosewatcher said:


> I hate to be a party pooper, but I have one (variable speed) and it is not much when compared to my Jet that sits next to it. I relegated it to CA finishing
> 
> Ken


 
Having owned a JET 1220 and now the PSI lathe, I will have to disagree with you.  

For half the price you get the same amount of power, a quieter motor in my opinion, and 4" extra length versus the Jet 1014.  The bottom and top of the bed casting on my PSI is finished better than the JET.  

As I stated above, the only things that are annoying about the PSI is the racheting handles, but that is a $6 fix.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Justin just curious on these ratcheting handles, I don't remember those on mine. Are you talking about the black plastic parts that move if you pull out? If so then I think I know what you mean and how do you fix them?


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Justin just curious on these ratcheting handles, I don't remember those on mine. Are you talking about the black plastic parts that move if you pull out? If so then I think I know what you mean and how do you fix them?


 
Yup..they are considered racheting handles because you can pull them out and move them to another position to continue cranking down.

The fix is to buy two of the nice one that they put on the motor adjustment bracket and replace the one on the banjo and the tailstock with it.  

I am getting ready to call PSI again to see what the thread is so I can see if I can purchase some locally.  Paying $3 for a part and $7 for shipping isn't my style.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

Just for information, the thread is M8x1.25.  I may just look for the proper threaded bolt and use some star knobs I have left over from a T-Track kit instead of searching for the correctly threaded racheting knob.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you Justin, I think I will do the same. It does get in the way sometimes.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Thank you Justin, I think I will do the same. It does get in the way sometimes.


 
No problem.  Haven't felt overly helpful lately so I figured it was time to contribute something. Maybe after the new year I'll feel more helpful. :frown:


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 17, 2009)

Im lookin into getting another lathe... What do you guys think of the Turncrafter Pro 1/2 HP midi lathe? It doesn't have the variable speed but would it work pretty well for turning pens? Its cheap but is it good quality?


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

theHullTurn said:


> Im lookin into getting another lathe... What do you guys think of the Turncrafter Pro 1/2 HP midi lathe? It doesn't have the variable speed but would it work pretty well for turning pens? Its cheap but is it good quality?


 
I'm sure it will do fine, but the VS is a nice feature to have.  Not a necessity, but nice to have.


----------



## Wolfcoast (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought the turncrafter pro almost a year ago.  It's a good little lathe but I'm starting to outgrow the size a bit with some of the projects I want to do.  If you are just starting into turning this is not a bad lathe to get. 

I have only one regret about the machine.  I did not get the variable speed option.  If you decide on the turncrafter I would wait and spend the extra for the variable speed.  

Good luck in your new obsession, er I mean hobby!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

Lockdown handles haven't bothered me a bit. :shrug: 

I love mine. I just wish it was bigger and that I had gotten the VS instead of the 5-speed.


----------



## Harris (Dec 18, 2009)

I love my Turnpro but replaced the original motor with a VS.  Still love it but it doesn't seem to have as much torque with the VS motor.  Kind of a disappointment but still does the job without having to move the belts as often.

Harris


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a turncrafter pro lathe, that was the first lathe I ever purchased and it was such a piece of junk I couldn't believe it.  I made a small bowl from maple, first thing on the lathe.  After the bowl was roughed out, the tool rest looked like it had 20 yrs of wear on it.  My Gouge wore a rut down into it so it was now shaped like the moon, and My gouge was brand new, just a sorby typical gouge.  When I tried to get the bowl off, it was stuck on the spindle.  Not the end of the world..so you take the knocker stick and place it in the hole on top of the spindle head and grab a wrench on the face plate and turn to loosen.  Nope..the stick they send with the machine bent like a clothes hanger.  So I found another rod in the shop that was the same size as the hole and tried that..well my rod started to bend a bit but at the same time, the hole in the spindle head elongated.  So I went to the next hole, same thing happened.  After 1 day of use I had completely ruined the machine.  I sent it back and got all my money back, but of course they made me eat the shipping which wasn't cheap.  I bought a jet mini.  I got a faceplate stuck on that too.  I stuck in the bar same as before and no problem, off came the faceplate.  I did not know about face plate washers at that time, but regardless the metal on the turncrafter pro is way too soft.  I have been using the jet for 2 yrs now and the tool rest is barely worn.  The 2 machines look fairly similar, but the metal composition is worlds apart.  I had a difficult time dealing with PSI through out the entire ordeal and have never dealt with them for absolutely anything since and never will again.  I'm sure they have some good stuff somewhere, but you know how it is, you get one sour deal and that's the end of it..just like when you go to a restaurant, the restaurant better treat you like it's the first time you go have ever been there, every time you go, or you will never return.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeff, that reminds me that the tool rest on mine has taken a beating. I just assumed that was the way the tool rests were made. I remember posting about this awhile ago and being told to just grind it flat again. So just so that I know, are tool rests not supposed to take a beating? If I buy an after market one will it stay flat and true?


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 19, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Jeff, that reminds me that the tool rest on mine has taken a beating. I just assumed that was the way the tool rests were made. I remember posting about this awhile ago and being told to just grind it flat again. So just so that I know, are tool rests not supposed to take a beating? If I buy an after market one will it stay flat and true?


 
My Jet tool rest constantly got nicks on it, so I don't think it's just a PSI thing or companies and people like Rherrel and JohnnyCNC wouldn't be making different tool rests for all lathes. Cast iron by nature isn't a hard material as far as metals go.  It's brittle usually, and it's only used for it's cheap cost and heavy mass in tools.

Production machines designed to hold extreme tolerances are made out of steel, and backfilled with an epoxy/granite mix for damping.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 19, 2009)

The stock rest is easily cleaned up with a bastard file every so often. I do it every 20 items or so.


----------



## Parson (Dec 21, 2009)

I just pre-ordered a Turncrafter Commander VS. It will be delivered at the end of January.

I can't wait! I will report back here with the build quality and performance.


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 21, 2009)

Changing the belts isn't that big a deal, although it would be nice to just flip a switch.


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jan 4, 2010)

Parson said:


> I just pre-ordered a Turncrafter Commander VS. It will be delivered at the end of January.
> 
> I can't wait! I will report back here with the build quality and performance.


 
When you say you pre-ordered, do you mean you've already paid for it or you added your name to the wait list? I just noticed they have changed the ETA for this lathe on their website from late January to late February. If you've already paid for the lathe, I wondered if they told you there would be a delay and if they gave a reason.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 4, 2010)

MyKidsDad said:


> When you say you pre-ordered, do you mean you've already paid for it or you added your name to the wait list? I just noticed they have changed the ETA for this lathe on their website from late January to late February. If you've already paid for the lathe, I wondered if they told you there would be a delay and if they gave a reason.


 
Slow boat from China? :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Parson (Jan 26, 2010)

I called yesterday and the "late January" date is now "late February" on the commander lathe 

I'll wait another four or five weeks impatiently, but I AM NOT A HAPPY CAMPER.

btw, they did not charge my card yet. I just put in a pre-order on the waiting list and was told that when it shipped my card would be charged.

One more thing... JET lathes are made in China too from what I've learned. They used to be made in the USA but not any more.

And yes, the boat is coming from China and it's indeed s-l-o-w.


----------

